
Powerpoint for Entrepreneurs: Tips to write a kickass pitch deck - tpp
http://powerpointforpros.com/
======
srivast
Founders do write bad pitch decks a lot, not putting their best foot forward.
Of course, deck writing is a smaller part in overall success - but any
structured info on this is welcome.

